# OK I give, my eyeballs are bleeding



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Not literally but, I have looked and looked on the internet for some kind of clue to this plant and cannot find anything that looks remotely like it. I so suck at this! Anyway, it is growing in the backyard of the farmhouse in the area where they just put the new septic lines in a couple months ago. I don't remember seeing anything like it back there last year. Sort of looks hibiscussy but it has weird little round pod things with spikes (see pic close up). The flower looks tubular and is white but down inside at the bottom it is a beautiful lavender color. The thing is growing as a bush. Does anyone have a clue or can tell me some keywords I can use to continue the search?








<p>








<p>


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

My guess is Datura - Does it smell of creosote?


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

It looks like a Datura, or jimsonweed. 
Also known as locoweed, they're toxic, be careful with kids and critters...
and wash your hands!


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh wow! :run:So I guess I better dump it out of the mug and wash the mug too. Dang! Shame for something so pretty to be toxic. Will mow it down tomorrow morning since it is back where my chickens free range. Wow am I glad I posted this and you guys knew what it was! I can just see my 9 yo granddaughter picking a whole bouquet of these. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

The flowers do smell good right about an hour after dark, that's when their natural pollinator moth visits them. Better to mow or chop them down before they go to seed tho. All in all not a good weed to have with kids.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yep, datura, aka jimsonweed. 
The domesticated ones are much prettier.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Jimsonweed...a horrid plant. I almost lost my son to jimsonweed. Two of his friends did die.


----------

